# Two week anniversary today



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, here it is... 2 weeks of being single.
It was tough letting go after over a year and a half, but it had to be done.
What a crazy-ass relationship!

There's just something 'Cleansing' about getting out of a damaging relationship.
Oh yeah, 90% of our time was spent getting along great, having fun... we really thought we were gonna be together for the rest of our lives.
But damn, that other 10% was pure hell.

Seems like lots of people are breaking up right now.
I have 2 other close friends who just broke up from longterm relationships as well.

"Hail to 'Singleship!"


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

No relationship has 100% happiness...90% to 10% is a good trade of!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

its funny you post this.

glad u are living it up!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 24, 2008)

.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Soon it will become a year and then 2...... I broke up with my ex we were together for 4-5years..and I can't belive its been almost 2 years, and I still think it was the best thing we did......

EDIT.... I still miss my Lily (he kept the dog, why? cause he said so...only to give her away to his mom)


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

need_redz said:


> No relationship has 100% happiness...90% to 10% is a good trade of!


Not when the 10% was total controlling, paranoid, hurtful, 'cut to the bone' abuse.
There is no 90% in the world that's worth that.
Especially when you have no idea where in hell that 10% is going to rear it's ugly head.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 24, 2008)

.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

LMFAO-


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

Hazel said:


> No relationship has 100% happiness...90% to 10% is a good trade of!


Not when the 10% was total controlling, paranoid, hurtful, 'cut to the bone' abuse.
There is no 90% in the world that's worth that.
Especially when you have no idea where in hell that 10% is going to rear it's ugly head.:nod: 
[/quote]
[/quote]

It takes two to tangle!
[/quote]

troll?!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, this "Hazel" is actually the very exgirlfriend to whom I refer.
Apparently she's following me around and spying on me... even on P-Fury!

Good god.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 24, 2008)

.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Hazel said:


> Yeah, this "Hazel" is actually the very exgirlfriend to whom I refer.
> Apparently she's following me around and spying on me... even on P-Fury!
> 
> Good god.


You're hot baby!! Just admit it!!! YUMMMY!!!
[/quote]

Have you seen his pics by chance


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

WOWOWOWOW...... LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Hazel (Sep 24, 2008)

.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Hazel said:


> Yeah, this "Hazel" is actually the very exgirlfriend to whom I refer.
> Apparently she's following me around and spying on me... even on P-Fury!
> 
> Good god.


You're hot baby!! Just admit it!!! YUMMMY!!!
[/quote]

Have you seen his pics by chance








[/quote]

Oh yes, and alot more!
[/quote]

Poor Girl.......

Sorry P_man :rasp:


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Hazel (Sep 24, 2008)

.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Hazel said:


> No relationship has 100% happiness...90% to 10% is a good trade of!


Not when the 10% was total controlling, paranoid, hurtful, 'cut to the bone' abuse.
There is no 90% in the world that's worth that.
Especially when you have no idea where in hell that 10% is going to rear it's ugly head.:nod: 
[/quote]
[/quote]

It takes two to tangle!
[/quote]

troll?!
[/quote]

I am the troll or is he the troll?
[/quote]

No one cares until a rules is broken---
Which I'll be watching-------I got an itchy finger today...


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Good for you man, I actaully want a reltionship now. Loved being single for a while but its hard seeing all your friends in relationships n sh*t, can only be the thrid weel for so long ya know? I'm on the hunt lol...


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

Hazel said:


> I am the troll or is he the troll?


you are a troll. an account used to stalk/offend/humiliate and in this case its working in a Pman/us/yourself way


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Amazing.
You have to ask?

It's pretty funny that my ex girlfriend has been spying on me in here since Sept. and just now rears her ugly head to contribute to this thread.
Very fitting actually. 
And, of course, she's acting like a tramp.

In the words of Jim Morrison: _"This is the craziest life I've ever known."_


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Feel free to post pics of Piranha Man.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

KrBjostad said:


> I am the troll or is he the troll?


you are a troll. an account used to stalk/offend/humiliate and in this case its working in a Pman/us/yourself way
[/quote]

and you try to act hot and post sexual stuff. both epic fails.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Feel free to post pics of Piranha Man.










haha lets see em


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> Feel free to post pics of Piranha Man.










haha lets see em
[/quote]

Mugshot thread


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> Feel free to post pics of Piranha Man.










haha lets see em
[/quote]

Mugshot thread
[/quote]

I was just being a smart ass I know what the guy looks like, just wanted to see what she has to offer lol... jk pman


----------



## Hazel (Sep 24, 2008)

.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> Feel free to post pics of Piranha Man.










haha lets see em
[/quote]

Mugshot thread
[/quote]

I was just being a smart ass I know what the guy looks like, just wanted to see what she has to offer lol... jk pman
[/quote]

No nudies thank god!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 24, 2008)

.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey P_Man tell us more about that 19 year old aerobics instructor with huge boobs you just started dating


----------



## Hazel (Sep 24, 2008)

.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> Hey P_Man tell us more about that 19 year old aerobics instructor with huge boobs you just started dating


Which one?


----------



## Hazel (Sep 24, 2008)

.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh BTW p_man my friend got the pix u sent her.... she likes you!!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> Hey P_Man tell us more about that 19 year old aerobics instructor with huge boobs you just started dating










Not nice!
[/quote]

You're wrong. I think it's VERY nice


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

this trick just needs to get over it


----------



## Hazel (Sep 24, 2008)

.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> Oh BTW p_man my friend got the pix u sent her.... she likes you!!!!


Right on... thanks.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 24, 2008)

.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ICEE said:


> this trick just needs to get over it


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

So, P_Man, what happened with that stripper you took home a couple of nights ago ? gonna call her back ?


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Oh BTW p_man my friend got the pix u sent her.... she likes you!!!!


Right on... thanks.








[/quote]
should we set up a date... hehe


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

lmfao I just came across this song made me think of this topic, weird timeing...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3T-49PK9Jc...feature=related


----------



## Hazel (Sep 24, 2008)

.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ya know what's funny, was when I started this thread... I asked myself _"Who's gonna give a sh*t, there won't be any action on this thread!"_











Jewelz said:


> So, P_Man, what happened with that stripper you took home a couple of nights ago ? gonna call her back ?


Nah, that was just a one-nighter.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

was she at least good in bed?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

ICEE said:


> I am the troll or is he the troll?


you are a troll. an account used to stalk/offend/humiliate and in this case its working in a Pman/us/yourself way
[/quote]

and you try to act hot and post sexual stuff. both epic fails.
[/quote]

ROFL

Wow..another entertaining thread, yay,


----------



## Hazel (Sep 24, 2008)

.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Hazel said:


> this trick just needs to get over it


:nod:
[/quote]

She's definitely over it!! Bye now








[/quote]

nice try, but your posting on a piranha forum, fighting with your ex bf who you loved, but in reality he just used you for sex.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

lol wow this sure has escalated fast...
I leave to make a sandwich, come back and I see this...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

p-man? That SOB gave me the clap!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> p-man? That SOB gave me the clap!


Sorry dude... how was I supposed to know the rubbers were defective?


----------



## Hazel (Sep 24, 2008)

.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Hazel said:


> was she at least good in bed?


Yes









[/quote]

of course you would say that


----------



## Hazel (Sep 24, 2008)

.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow after reading this thread you should have broke up with this whack job some time ago.....As in ICEE's famous line.....EPIC FAIL.
Stalking is super lame...

PMAN where are the good pics....LOL time to expose the crazy.....


----------



## Hazel (Sep 24, 2008)

.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

need_redz said:


> lol wow this sure has escalated fast...
> I leave to make a sandwich, come back and I see this...


That's rough dude.. I was making a sandwich today. Could've been me ..


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hazel said:


> was she at least good in bed?


Yes








[/quote]

Prove it!









Where in the f*ck have I been.......GD this thread did get out of hand quickly. f*ck it Pman....single life is the sh*t, from what I can remember!! Every p*ssy gets old after a while even if it is good LOL! Live it up!!


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Hazel said:


> Wow after reading this thread you should have broke up with this whack job some time ago.....As in ICEE's famous line.....EPIC FAIL.
> Stalking is super lame...
> 
> PMAN where are the good pics....LOL time to expose the crazy.....


I agree. OFF WITH HER HEAD!
[/quote]

Wow you are really in full force crazy mode....only seen a few ladies in this mindframe. Yikes very scary. 
You should just have a drink or two and call a g/f to cry too.....and stop harassing people


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

ICEE said:


> I am the troll or is he the troll?


you are a troll. an account used to stalk/offend/humiliate and in this case its working in a Pman/us/yourself way
[/quote]

and you try to act hot and post sexual stuff. both epic fails.
[/quote]

LOLOLOL!!! OMG!




























I literally lost it!! Thanks for the laugh Icee!


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Jewelz said:


> lol wow this sure has escalated fast...
> I leave to make a sandwich, come back and I see this...


That's rough dude.. I was making a sandwich today. Could've been me ..








[/quote]
:laugh: sorry to hear...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

cobrafox46 said:


> was she at least good in bed?


Yes








[/quote]

Prove it!









Where in the f*ck have I been.......GD this thread did get out of hand quickly. f*ck it Pman....single life is the sh*t, from what I can remember!! Every p*ssy gets old after a while even if it is good LOL! Live it up!!
[/quote]

Like I said earlier, when I posted this thread, I thought to myself: _"Nobody gives a sh*t dude... you'll get 2, maybe 3 responses."_









It's so wild that she showed up to give a first-hand account of what I've been living with for a year and a half!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 24, 2008)

.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

[/quote]
Wow you are really in full force crazy mode....only seen a few ladies in this mindframe. Yikes very scary. 
You should just have a drink or two and call a g/f to cry too.....and stop harassing people
[/quote]

Zaaactly


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

now im scared to let my girlfriend know about this place... if we arent safe here "not an actual place" we arent safe anywhere including places that arent real dang... all women are crazy its in their DNA or RNA one of those.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

hof


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Happy aniversary to ya man 
If it's got tits or tires it's eventually gonna give you problems


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 24, 2008)

.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

hof


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Hazel said:


> .


I'm disappointed!!! What did you say
[/quote]

If I keep this up, and don't get banned from one of the moderators, I should be able to join Shoutbox soon. YAHOO!!!!
[/quote]


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

he said something he did'nt like after posting I figure I seen it but see why ya changed it


----------



## Hazel (Sep 24, 2008)

.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hazel said:


> ..


^^??
http://www.hulu.com/embed/57IHQMDqNVir5wWVEpACLQ/6/12


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

whoa, this was a weird yet slightly entertaining thread. Sorry about the sh*t you went through Pman but by the looks of things its all good


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

ksls said:


> whoa, this was a weird yet slightly entertaining thread. Sorry about the sh*t you went through Pman but by the looks of things its all good


Intresting and interactive cause every guy in here I bet minus the odd one out has gone through exactly this situation.If ya have you know what a stressful and mind twisting time it can be.Everyone handled it differently and tries to help a stumbled solider to his feet cause we too remember that fall and what it takes to begin the charge again.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

:laugh: Thanks for the kind words everybody.

Yeah, when I started this thread, I never expected in a million years it would turn into such a fiasco... let alone that the woman herself would appear!

This thread has been a fast paced, action packed thread.
And, like I said... I respect a lot about that woman... but the controlling, harassing part was intolerable.
Other than that... _"Here's to ya babe!" _

Anywho... so here's my 2 week anniversary of being single... thanks everybody for making it such a memorable occasion.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^ no worries bro least I can do for all you have done for me as well.
I'm sure quite a few feel the same


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

p man


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

My ex-wife bit some chick's nipple off in a fight one time.... What ya got on that???


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

^^^^^holy sh*t ballz. That sh*t must have been crazy


----------



## Hazel (Sep 24, 2008)

.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

jharrison said:


> My ex-wife bit some chick's nipple off in a fight one time.... What ya got on that???


pics?


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

I ain't gonna lie..... B*tch was crazy! Chased after my truck buck ass naked once too.... I got all kinds of stories!



cobrafox46 said:


> My ex-wife bit some chick's nipple off in a fight one time.... What ya got on that???


pics?








[/quote]

Trust me, you don't wanna see that! Actually, it wasn't all of the way off. More like 7/8ths off


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I do!!! LOL!!


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't have any, ya just have to trust me. She also fought 3 chicks at once in a bar fight. hit one with a bottle, bit a chunk out of another's arm, the third one decided it wasn't a good idea and took off.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

GD!!! That is nuts!! Crazy biting bitch!! I would definitely be a little weary of a blow job from her!!


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

That is if you she would give a BJ!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

89 posts in one thread in 4 1/2 hours... isn't that pretty much a record?


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

We need a pic of this chick "hazel" See wtf were working with here.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

KrBjostad said:


> I am the troll or is he the troll?


you are a troll. an account used to stalk/offend/humiliate and in this case its working in a Pman/us/yourself way
[/quote]

Uh oh.... P-Fury cat fight.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

wow.i was very confused.now i see.there is no such thing as a sane woman,duh.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

All woman are crazy....FACT

A couple of weeks ago a lass I was out with bit me just because I didn't want to leave a club. And then later on she dragged me into a fight simply because some bloke had the same coat as her dad or something.

Enjoy the single life Pman!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Holy sh*t they have the internet in the kitchen!



need_redz said:


> lol wow this sure has escalated fast...
> I leave to make a sandwich, come back and I see this...


kan i haz a sandwich?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

b_ack51 said:


> lol wow this sure has escalated fast...
> I leave to make a sandwich, come back and I see this...


kan i haz a sandwich?
[/quote]


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> 89 posts in one thread in 4 1/2 hours... isn't that pretty much a record?


no but the crazy stalker is lurking this morning.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> 89 posts in one thread in 4 1/2 hours... isn't that pretty much a record?


Nah, the server withstood it. This is only 10% of the record for 4.5 hours...and that's probably a generous estimate!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

what a great thread! P_Man I can't beleive she actually showed up in this thread! How perfect is that!

Hazel, Whats up with all the edited posts? What is it that your saying and then taking back?
If your here to stalk, then stalk away..we think it's funny!

P_Man I think it's hilarious how clear it is that you don't care though, even when she's in this thread lol it's great


----------



## Hazel (Sep 24, 2008)

Sheppard said:


> what a great thread! P_Man I can't beleive she actually showed up in this thread! How perfect is that!
> 
> Hazel, Whats up with all the edited posts? What is it that your saying and then taking back?
> If your here to stalk, then stalk away..we think it's funny!
> ...


Nah. I was way out of line.

My apologies to all.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Hazel said:


> what a great thread! P_Man I can't beleive she actually showed up in this thread! How perfect is that!
> 
> Hazel, Whats up with all the edited posts? What is it that your saying and then taking back?
> If your here to stalk, then stalk away..we think it's funny!
> ...


Nah. I was way out of line.

My apologies to all.
[/quote]
Yep you were.....not the time nor the place nor acting at the estimated maturity level that would be acceptable to everyone.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 24, 2008)

RedneckR0nin said:


> what a great thread! P_Man I can't beleive she actually showed up in this thread! How perfect is that!
> 
> Hazel, Whats up with all the edited posts? What is it that your saying and then taking back?
> If your here to stalk, then stalk away..we think it's funny!
> ...


Nah. I was way out of line.

My apologies to all.
[/quote]
Yep you were.....not the time nor the place nor acting at the estimated maturity level that would be acceptable to everyone.
[/quote]

I totally agree!


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

look on the bright side.. at least she didn't cut your di*K off or anything.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

you were way out of line? your just confessing so you can hop back on!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

To be continued....


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Hazel said:


> what a great thread! P_Man I can't beleive she actually showed up in this thread! How perfect is that!
> 
> Hazel, Whats up with all the edited posts? What is it that your saying and then taking back?
> If your here to stalk, then stalk away..we think it's funny!
> ...


Nah. I was way out of line.

My apologies to all.
[/quote]
Tits are the best apology.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ahhh teh dramah...


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Hazel said:


> .


A/S/L?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Devon Amazon said:


> .


A/S/L?
[/quote]


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

sounds like she has been drinking that homeade whiskey crap that Pman made a thread about


----------



## Hazel (Sep 24, 2008)

armac said:


> sounds like she has been drinking that homeade whiskey crap that Pman made a thread about


Exactly! Indians can't drink - period.

Thanks for having great insight armac!! You're one of the few intelligent ones!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Indian's cant drink period?

I should hope not, what a disgustion thought!

Shame on you!!!

A/S/L?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow....I've never met a real live stalker before.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

pics of tits or gtfo


----------

